# Has anyone ever bought Baytril online?



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any experiences with this, whether or not you know any trusted sites etc. I just thought it would be less traumatic for my rats who hate going to the vets if I could buy it online, but I want to be sure that it is 100% safe...

Thoughts?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would've thought you'd need a prescription to buy baytril online?
But I'm not sure if I'd trust the Internet sites. I think is much rather take my rat in to see the vet at least u know your getting actual baytril. 
Why not take a couple of friends along to keep the other from getting stressed.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

That's what I thought, but I thought I'd check first just in case anyone had successfully bought any online - thanks, and good idea with taking a friend along, I think I'll try that next time


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

baytril is prescription only, i wouldnt trust any site that let you order it without a prescription


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> baytril is prescription only, i wouldnt trust any site that let you order it without a prescription


Ok thank you. I thought it would be but just wanted to check, I'd never buy from somewhere I didn't 100% trust.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just to expand a bit... you can buy it online, through sites like viovet 
Baytril Flavour Tablets | Baytril Solution | Baytril Injection

however you do still require a prescription, my vets charge around £9 to write a prescription to use else where though


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------

